# E38 window switch problem



## blaze132 (Mar 16, 2007)

My 95 74o il master window switch started acting up it works half of the time i have checked the connections for loose wires and checked for blown fuses and they seem to be ok. Does anyone know if there is a way to ckeck the switch because they are very expensive and dont want to buy one and find out that is not the problem any input woould be appreciated.


----------

